# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  ku mund te gjej program per montim te fotove???

## mije

me duhet nje program ku fotos sime personale ti  bej nje ndryshim ne ngjyren e flokeve nese keni mundesi ju lutem me ndihmoni..

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Adobe Photoshop.

----------


## Marilo

1)
http://dl.phazeddl.com/1409788/Photo...ge_Maker_1.91/ per photo collage maker shkorkoje ku te dush nga rapidshare ose megaupload ose..

2)
http://kewlshare.com/dl/e700b58222ef/Photo-Brush.v4.5.cr$cked-ViRiLiTY.rar.html shkarkoje te free user

3)http://rapidshare.com/files/19966795...v1.77-BEAN.rar

----------


## TOMY_X

Une te kisha sygjeruar ,te FIJAT Canoski...

----------


## jonivlore

Corel photo paint eshte shume i mire per fotot.
Mjafon ta kerkosh ne google vecse ky program nuk eshte free.

----------


## argjenddre

une e perdori photoshop cs2 flokt i bej far ngjyre te dua shum i mir eshte

----------


## benseven11

> me duhet nje program ku fotos sime personale ti  bej nje ndryshim ne ngjyren e flokeve nese keni mundesi ju lutem me ndihmoni..


Ta bej une,me dergo ngjyren qe do.Do ti kesh floket si kristina agilera ose ndonje aktore ???let me know.

----------


## flag

Ose na ofro foton tuaj dhe na lejo qe ne te forumit te ndrrojm ngjyrat. Te njejten kohe le te jete si sfidë per ne qe perdorim keto programe, te shohim kush cka dinë e sa dinë.  :buzeqeshje: 

Me respekt

Flag

----------


## flag

ja edhe nje menyre tjeter, perveq flokeve edhe teshat jan ndrruar, syzat & vathi jan shtuar. Keto i kam bërë ne fillim kur kam filluar te perdori programin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## flag

Ja edhe Besim Dina si Elvis Presley  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## <Ai>

ok, ketu eshte nje program sh i mire per editim fotosh.
me te mund te besh edhe fotot e vjetra si te reja.
ka shume efekte.
edhe nuk ka nevoje per shume experience , per foto montazh.

hidhini nje sy.]

eshte free= falas.

http://www.mediafire.com/?dwhhcwznzyf
ose
http://www.mediafire.com/?yoyejzvtlji

----------


## flag

> ok, ketu eshte nje program sh i mire per editim fotosh.
> me te mund te besh edhe fotot e vjetra si te reja.
> ka shume efekte.
> edhe nuk ka nevoje per shume experience , per foto montazh.
> 
> hidhini nje sy.]
> 
> eshte free= falas.
> 
> ...


I nderuar,
A ka emer ky program apo duhet te shkarkojm njehere te mesojm emrin?

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## Akuamarini

http://funny.pho.to/

----------

